# Buttons



## Sizzlea89

Tonight when I gave buttons and saffy their kitten food buttons decided to be a greedy madam and get there before saffy! She pushed her out of the way! Was hilarious! So I decided to take a picture of the heavily pregnant girl enjoying her food! All I can say is at least she keeps her paws clean!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Cute mouse. Are there are particular colors/coats/markings you are expecting?


----------



## Sizzlea89

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Cute mouse. Are there are particular colors/coats/markings you are expecting?


I'm experimenting with a pied blue buck to see what we get, satins hopefully as both girls are satins and buck that I borrowed from a friend is also a satin, hoping to go home to find a best full of pinkies  it's a case of wait and see what the outcome is haha hopefully there will be some pied and banded but I'm not too fussed about the colours  just healthy little nice is all I'm asking for


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Blue is so yummy! If your doe carries blue, then you'll get some blue babies. Good luck with the litter, and I hope you get healthy mice


----------



## Sizzlea89

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Blue is so yummy! If your doe carries blue, then you'll get some blue babies. Good luck with the litter, and I hope you get healthy mice


Thanks very much  both buttons and saffy had their litters today! Great thing to come home to! There was roughly 12 between them at least I think I only briefly peeked! There might be less! I'm so happy haha x


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Were you planning on letting them litter together? You could have problems with keeping records if you don't know who's babies are who's. Anyway, congrats on the litter! 6 each is pretty good, I hope they grow up nice and plump.


----------



## Sizzlea89

Yeah I was planning on having them litter together  it was the same buck I had in with them so it's not much of a problem, they are sisters anyway.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

I see. Can't wait for pictures


----------



## Sizzlea89

I'll get pictures as soon as they fur up  then at least there will hopefully be some kind of colour! They are big chunky pinkies too!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

That's great! Chubby babies are so cute


----------



## Sizzlea89

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> That's great! Chubby babies are so cute


Haha yeah they really are! I can't wait to see what colours we get! Not long now either


----------



## Sizzlea89

Ok so we have pigmentation now and I have no idea what we are getting from this litter exactly haha! They are 5 days old now!

I am aware they look like my hand haha!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Be patient! It is going to take a few more days


----------



## Sizzlea89

Haha yeah I thought they might. I like to torture myself with guessing games.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Lol, I do the same thing. When I had my first variegated litter, I was tearing my hair out trying to see patterns at day 2-3, then I just decided to wait. It's great when the wait is wort while, though.


----------



## Sizzlea89

Yeah your are so right! Haha it's just me trying a new mix that has me being extra impatient!


----------



## Sizzlea89

Furred up now! Sorry the picture is blurry! The camera is rubbish


----------



## Sizzlea89

Gutted there wasn't a blue in this litter. But can always try again. The girls both have blue genes as well. Their parents are a blue buck and a pew doe which would explain the pew babies haha! The buck I borrowed came from a line of pied blues! I can only try and get my hands on a blue buck if my friends litter is ready to go!


----------



## salemsparklys

Awwwwww, cuties


----------



## Sizzlea89

salemsparklys said:


> Awwwwww, cuties


These were the little ones I was telling you about on Saturday  they are so chunky it's kinda funny!


----------



## salemsparklys

Bless, will be interesting to see them up and running


----------



## Sizzlea89

Haha it sure will be! Not long now! Haha a few days at most and I will have hoppers!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

They look very nice and chunky. I'm so glad you got a litter that is doing well


----------



## Sizzlea89

They are huge compared to previous litters


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

That's a very good sign. One of my previous litters was fat and chubby, and the mice I raised from the litter are now real stunners, good type and size.


----------



## Sizzlea89

That's great! It's always a bonus when they grow up to be big healthy babies!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Sure is!


----------



## Sizzlea89

Have you got pictures up? I would love to see them


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

One is a doe, TWM's Kira; the other is a buck, he has no real name though I have been calling him Stanley. :lol: I will try to get pictures soon, it's probably time I got updated photos of my bunch anyway. Just so you know, they are pet type, so they won't be super stunning large tulip ears or anything; they are good type compared to my other mice. I will have show mice one day.


----------



## Sizzlea89

Awesome I will have a look! Stanley is an awesome name! One of mine is called Trevor haha! I'm the same mine are all pets, I wouldn't even know how to get a hold of a show type! I just like their colours and faces  iv been lucky with the ones i have managed to get! I still have big old frank that was my first mouse. He is now retired but I'm keeping him and then fudge which was my 2nd mouse believed to have been female when I was handed him. Poor wee guy! Es away to his new home now and being spoiled!  I do miss ones that leave us! I'm just waiting for this litter to be fully weaned now so I can grow them to rehome! Iv got a deal with the local pet shop


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Stanley's a big boy, kind of pudgy too. :lol: I think I could get a hold of show type mice, but I'm still preparing myself and learning as much as I can. That's the most important thing for me, easing into it, no rush... and waiting until I am FULLY prepared before jumping into something I cannot handle. The pet types that I breed are not only practice for me, but I also have goals for them; I will not breed without goals, I see that as plain irresponsible. Anyway, still no pictures of them, I will try to remember! There is one picture of Kira on my baby thread; it's Current Litters - Ginger and Mr. Puffs Babies.


----------



## Sizzlea89

Yeah your right! You should always have a goal! Mine is currently to produce some blues from a doe that has blue parents and a blue buck from a friend, didn't work out too well this time around but I'm sure I will manage. The local pet shop is currently waiting for this litter to be ready which is good because at least they will all find pet homes


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Yep, lot's of goals. Blues are very nice, I hope you get some.


----------



## Sizzlea89

Haha trying my best  well the mice are, just being careful to space litters out. By the way mr. Puff! What an awesome name! Haha cute!!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Thanks!


----------



## fancyteddy1

Beautiful! Love the pied ones! 

What's the cat food you fed momma, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Sizzlea89

It's kitten food, I can't remember what make that was because iv had to change my kittens food several times, just now she is on whiskers. She has been having terrible problems with her digestive system. Poor little 7 month old cat!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Pictures are in: Bro n' Sis


----------



## Sizzlea89

Ooh I will go have a look


----------



## Sizzlea89

Up to date photo, the 2 white males and the brown and white female is sold.
The rest are still to find homes


----------



## Sizzlea89

So I took some photos of buttons and mini buttons!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Oh my gosh, I love it! Buttons and mini buttons... the best!!


----------



## Lyra

In the first and second photo, they almost look like mirror reflections! Cool!


----------



## Sizzlea89

Mini buttons has been named misty! But I just thought it was cute! She is almost her mums double! I sat for 20 minutes with a rubbish iPod camera trying to get pictures haha! Not an easy task! Most of the pictures were blurred or rump side haha! These were the best I got! Glad they got viewed  they are doing great! Only youngster out of the litter I kept just because she is so similar to her mum! So pleased with the outcome of that litter and now that they are all away to new homes within a week of the ad going up!  only got bucks from another does litter left and have no idea what I'm going to do with the extra bucks! Got 6 needing homes. I am sure they will get somewhere eventually!


----------



## Sizzlea89

Buttons has been my favourite since I swapped a troop of 12 males for her and her 2 sisters! She was 8 weeks old and I picked her first haha! Wee coffee was an extra bonus but she's a muncher and is just cute and cuddly!


----------

